# The Blazer Horse - a little-known breed.



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Many of you were asking if I could get some more information on the blazer Breed. The reason I didn't do it for a while is because we couldn't find the paper we got when we bought the horses. It had some good information on it. Well, we found it and now I have finally gotten it down on the forum. 
The Blazer Horse was developed to be a very versatile horse. 
The are handy, hearty, agile, and tough.
They can preform any equine task set before it and is bred to move with grace, comfort, maneuverability and elegance.
BREED STANDARDS:
Size limit is no horse under 13 hands and over 15 hands at maturity
Muscles need to be smoothly attached without bunching or cramping
gentle and willing disposition for easier training
refined and well balanced head with eyes are dark
slight crest in the neck with good clear throat latch for balance and beauty
extreme slope to the shoulder and pastern for smooth and easy movement
nicely defined withers to hold the saddle
short back, to carry weight this more ease of movement and comfort for the horse and rider
well rounded croup for maneuverability
long hip for more driving power when turning or stopping
long underline for a long free stride
hard feet that do not pan out are desired.

We do not register horses with white skin above the knees accept possible face markings, no glass eyed horses.
we accept solid colored horses as long as the skin is not white. We disqualify what we consider excessive white on the face.

The Blazer Horse is bred with the conformation critical to easy movement allowing for a fast easy moving walk. Some blood lines display a natural running walk.
They are noted for an easy rocking chair lope that covers ground easily. Blazers are bred for easy control with maneuverability, power, and speed.
Preforming well in 4-H, barrels, cow penning, endurance, jumping, pole bending, pulling, reining, roping, steer wrestling, showing, etc.
They are exceptional in all aspects of ranch work, for packing and hunting,, excelling in mountain terrain, they have proven themselves to be proficient in many activities requiring speed and flexibility.
Owners report in many hours of enjoyable pleasure.

Neil Hinck has owned, trained, and breed thousands of horses over the past fifty years. He found only a few had the willingness and ability to excel.
Through Neil's exhaustive efforts to identify, define, and select the most desired characteristics, he has become a noted scholar and teacher in the horse world.
The BHA, INC. was incorporated by Neil and Norma Hinck in Star, Idaho in 1967.After thirty years of searching and planing, LITTLE BLAZE, the foundation sire of the BHA, Inc., fulfilled all the characteristics and become a reality.
Blaze's name will continue to grace the future horse world.

To quote Neil, "This is absolutely the best horse I have ever been on."

If you wanted more information than what I wrote down from the little brochure, then this is the official website. 
American Blazer Horse Association ~ Welcome!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I am confused. The registration form states to be eligible for registration, one parent must be a registered "Blazer" horse. I see no requirements for the other parent. Makes no sense to me...


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe because it is such a small breed, they are okay with cross breeding....?

Thats a shot in the dark. I actually was wondering the same thing yesterday.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> they are okay with cross breeding....?


Oh, yes! I actually I love cross breeds.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a Quarter Horse to me


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

That may be because they also have quarter horse in them.

Neil Hinck combined the Morgan, American Quarter Horse, American Saddlebred, and the Thoroughbred.

They sure are beautiful and willing too.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Isn't your gelding Brisco a "Blazer"? How is he registered if he has what would be excessive white (as you insist that he is white and if his whole body is white, that would be past the knees and extensive on the face) and glass eyes (which are another term for blue eyes)?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, he isn't registered. He is a purebred Blazer, but because of his height, color, and blue eyes, he can't be. S he isn't registered at all. But Golley is because he fits the standards perfectly. The maximum height for Blazers is 15h. But Brisco is taller than that.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

It seems like just another one of those semi-legit registeries for grade horses to seem more special.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like a place to scam you out of your money :wink: :lol:


----------



## tialovesanimals (Jan 2, 2013)

may I ask how much you got your horses for, Casey02??


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I meant like the registration thing, like mentioned it looks like a quarter horse haha


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, it does have QH in them. Haha! That's probly the reason why.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No, they just look like QHs.. They don't look any more unique than the average Quarter Horse. And since there is apparently very little breeding regulations, they're probably most likely QH crosses..


----------



## tialovesanimals (Jan 2, 2013)

Poseidon said:


> they're probably most likely QH crosses..


They are their own breed. The most likely reason they look like QH's is because maybe that was the breed Neil Hinck started out with. Maybe it just got most of the looks form the QH. But it is a Blazer breed. lol


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

amberly said:


> Oh, yes! I actually I love cross breeds.


That is fine...so do I. The question at hand is what outside breeding is permitted - anything? Is a "registered" Blazer crossed with ANYTHING eligible for registration? To repeat, I see nothing on the registration that states what type of crosses are permitted.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

GamingGrrl said:


> It seems like just another one of those semi-legit registeries for grade horses to seem more special.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, grade horses are special in their own way :lol:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I do not understand how anything can be a "breed" if you can cross it with anything. And if they do not want tall horses, then why start out with tall horses, such as TB and Saddlebred??


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I never said they weren't. I have a mustang, and that's about as grade as it gets. But a grade is a grade. They're not Blazer Horses, Walkaloosa's, Friesapintominishetlandstangs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

nvr2many said:


> I do not understand how anything can be a "breed" if you can cross it with anything.


It, of course, cannot be, which is why I am trying to find out what crosses are permitted.

To me this looks like a scam mostly to generate stallion fees for a handful of "breeders" with, amazingly enough, "registered" "Blazers", and pay some family salaries out of the registration fees. That's just my first reaction, though...perhaps there is more to it than I can see on the surface...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GamingGrrl said:


> ...Friesapintominishetlandstangs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard they are a helluva horse...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

GamingGrrl said:


> I never said they weren't. I have a mustang, and that's about as grade as it gets. But a grade is a grade. They're not Blazer Horses, Walkaloosa's, Friesapintominishetlandstangs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I want the one with 9 syllables!!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Oh I want the one with 9 syllables!!!


Im offering mine for stud..only $1500 stud fee for the first 10 mares then it goes back to $2000! :wink:


----------



## tialovesanimals (Jan 2, 2013)

nvr2many said:


> I do not understand how anything can be a "breed" if you can cross it with anything.


It was most likely just in the bloodlines of the horses he tried to get the with. I doubt he started with tall horses or started with a TB. Just in the bloodlines.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The criteria has described thousands of horses, including my twh, that don't go back to Blazer.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh I want the one with 9 syllables!!!


Here you go...a whole bunch of 'em...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

amberly said:


> That may be because they also have quarter horse in them.
> 
> Neil Hinck combined the Morgan, American Quarter Horse, American Saddlebred, and the Thoroughbred.
> 
> They sure are beautiful and willing too.


then its a Heinz 57 grade horse not a pure bred 
Just like crossing a Poodle with a Lab and call them Labradoodle just to get more money 
that is a mutt


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^this!!!!!!

I can not take hearing how you have a "teddy bear" breed...a bichon and a shih Tzu is not a breed it is a MUTT, same goes for the goldendoodle.. You are paying $3000 for a MUTT. Hate to break it to ya

Sorry rant


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> Im offering mine for stud..only $1500 stud fee for the first 10 mares then it goes back to $2000! :wink:


That's one helluva deal! Because I indeed have 10 quintowalkaloosabreds!!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

We can sell the babies for $10,000! People will be all over them!!!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I think people forget that cross breeds were the beginning of the purebred horses. All horses did not begin off as 'purebred' horses. The 'Quarter Horse' did not just appear out of thin air. Cross breeding had to happen for a new breed to be made. Blazers are a real horse, a real registry. Just because they are little known does not mean it is a scam. Granted, the Blazer breed has not been around long, and has not been refined completely because there are a lot of horses born that are 'blazers' that don't have the breed criteria, but that is just a matter of time.

I think everyone is jumping ahead of their selves.

Oh, and 'designer' dog breeds are real dog breeds that can be registered. Labradoodles and so on. They are not 'MUTTS', they are a designer breed.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

RiverBelle said:


> I think people forget that cross breeds were the beginning of the purebred horses. All horses did not begin off as 'purebred' horses. The 'Quarter Horse' did not just appear out of thin air. Cross breeding had to happen for a new breed to be made. Blazers are a real horse, a real registry. Just because they are little known does not mean it is a scam. Granted, the Blazer breed has not been around long, and has not been refined completely because there are a lot of horses born that are 'blazers' that don't have the breed criteria, but that is just a matter of time.
> 
> I think everyone is jumping ahead of their selves.
> 
> Oh, and 'designer' dog breeds are real dog breeds that can be registered. Labradoodles and so on. They are not 'MUTTS', they are a designer breed.


Nope....they are mutts.....if the poodle next door has at ravishing my lab....it's mutt puppies.....and even if it is a planned breeding....it's still a mutt litter as the end result. Nothing 'designer' about that.

There needs to be generations and generations of breeding to refine and define a 'breed'....


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

They're all just mutt's... 

We have a labradoodle, and she is the best dog ever. But she is a mutt, through and through. 3/4 poodle, 1/4 lab. I don't care that she is a mutt and I won't defend her and say she is her own "breed." Because she isn't.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

RiverBelle said:


> I think people forget that cross breeds were the beginning of the purebred horses. All horses did not begin off as 'purebred' horses.


Yes, I do agree. Plus, there is nothing wrong with cross breeds. Purebreds aren't any better. Like on Hidalgo - they threatened his horse and beat him up, as well as make fun of him because his horse wasn't a purebred. But he won the race.
BUT, that doesn't mean that cross breeds are any better either. 



> Blazers are a real horse, a real registry. Just because they are little known does not mean it is a scam.


They are saying that it is basically a TB or QH. But Blazers are their own breed.

I just think this whole thing is a matter of opinion and people just don't want to believe that.


I just want to tell EVERYONE that I put this up for the people who asked for more information, NOT to criticize or anything like that.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Oh, and 'designer' dog breeds are real dog breeds that can be registered. Labradoodles and so on. They are not 'MUTTS', they are a designer breed.


Nope they are mutts, there is no such thing as designer breeds. A goldendoodle is not a breed. It is a mutt. I understand that breeds do not just appear but until it can be registered or is known by the AKC, AFTER generations and genrations it is a mutt. Plain and simple. It took a german shep , Rottweiler, weimaraner, German pincher and a Manchester terrier to get a Doberman. It took precise breeding of all those breeds to have what we call the Doberman. Today you breed a Doberman to a Doberman. Not a german pincher to a german shep and throw in some weimaraner, to get a Doberman (you get it)

If they are going to make the goldendoodle a breed its going to take generations and generations. Right now it is a mutt




> There needs to be generations and generations of breeding to refine and define a 'breed'....


That is correct.. you can not just take any old golden retriever and a poodle and breed it and expect purebreds. They need to have generations and generations to make it a purebred. Maybe one day they will be but right now they are not. Designer breeds are not real, people think they are and that's how people make money off of them


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Almondjoy- I cant like your post


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

amberly said:


> I just want to tell EVERYONE that I put this up for the people who asked for more information, NOT to criticize or anything like that.


Well, I've asked twice for information, and you haven't answered yet. Once again - what outcrossing does the "registry" permit?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Faceman said:


> - what outcrossing does the "registry" permit?


I am not entirely sure. The information I have does not say. 

Sorry about not answering your question, I must have not seen it.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

amberly said:


> Yes, I do agree. Plus, there is nothing wrong with cross breeds. Purebreds aren't any better. Like on Hidalgo - they threatened his horse and beat him up, as well as make fun of him because his horse wasn't a purebred. But he won the race.
> BUT, that doesn't mean that cross breeds are any better either.


Hidalgo was: 

1.) a movie
2.) Debunked

Run a mustang 100 miles against an endurance arab and see who wins.

Your point is obsolete. 

I don't really have anything to say about the "Blazer" except that I agree with most others here.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks.

Considering their registration guidelines don't appear to specify, one can only assume they permit outcrossing to anything as long as one parent is registered. With that in mind, the horse would not be a breed by any stretch of the imagination, any more than a palomino or buckskin is a breed in their respective registries. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with that, but unless they permit no or very imited outcrossing, they are not a breed. If they are trying to develop a new breed, that is OK, but they must have some stated master plan as to conformation and skills and abilities, and govern registrations accordingly...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have the information.. That doesn't make your assumptions automatically true. They are a real breed because many people - and myself - have our horses legally registered as a Blazer horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*facepalm* 

You're missing the point entirely. Just because a "registration" gives you "registration papers" it does not make the horse holding those papers a specific breed when they have no breeding standards other than height and color. 

AQHA, ApHC, APHA, JC, etc are considered "breeds" because they have set guidelines on what horses can and cannot be bred. Your "registry" does not, so the horses "registered" are _not_ a breed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

amberly said:


> I don't have the information.. That doesn't make your assumptions automatically true. They are a real breed because many people - and myself - have our horses legally registered as a Blazer horse.


Yes, and I could register my gelding as an American Warmblood with the American Warmlood Society...but that doesn't make him a true warmblood. He's still a draft cross (Percheron/paint in his case). 

Unless the registry has regulations on what breeds can and cannot be crossed with Blazers and still be registered, it is not a legitimate breed. Those regulations would be posted clearly on their registration forms and website. Just as they are in every other breed website. Heck, even the PtHA (Pinto Horse Association) does not allow certain crosses and they are a color registry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*cough* PtHA is allowing geldings that are noncharacteristic and of apploosa breeding now.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, what exactly makes a Blazer different than a QH? Because, if you re-read the description of qualities, it describes a QH pretty well....


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

*pure·bred*

[adj. pyoo







r-bred; n. pyoo







r-bred] 
adjective 1. of or pertaining to an animal, all of whose ancestors derive over *many generations* from a recognized breed. 

noun 2. a purebred animal, especially one of registered pedigree.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> *cough* PtHA is allowing geldings that are noncharacteristic and of apploosa breeding now.


But they specifically disallow draft crosses. That was kinda my point, that they specifically say on their website what crosses try do and do not allow...unlike the Blazer site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

EliRose said:


> *pure·bred*
> 
> [adj. pyoo
> 
> ...


I also meant to bold the "all"


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I just don't understand why people insist on putting so much effort into creating a "new breed" of horse that is essentially the same as a QH. What'st the point?

Someone on here made a comment about people "forgetting that cross breeds were the beginning of purebred horses" -- Yes, this is true, "cross breedings had to happen for a new breed to be made," . . . when there were not already established breeds around. 

Also, 'back then' . . . when the QH, Morgan, and TB were being developed there was so much variety in conformation among such horses and so much effort was applied into breeding out the bad characteristics within these horses that we now know as THE QH or Morgan and so on . . . so I don't really understand what more can be done . . . and why people need to remix old genes becasue you're going to end up with the same thing . . . you're just giving it a new label . . .


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

the breeding that went into some of these "registered" horses. 

The "founding sire" is an unregistered quarter/appendix who was bred multiple times to his own dam as well as to his own daughters!

Little Blaze Blazer


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

amberly said:


> I don't have the information.. That doesn't make your assumptions automatically true. *They are a real breed because many people -and myself - have our horses legally registered as a Blazer horse.*


I thought you said that your horse wasn't registered as a Blazer horse?



amberly said:


> Well, *he isn't registered*. He is a purebred Blazer, but because of his height, color, and blue eyes, he can't be. S he isn't registered at all. But Golley is because he fits the standards perfectly. The maximum height for Blazers is 15h. But Brisco is taller than that.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

One of my horses isn't registered. the other one is. Golley is registered.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, ok. I understand now.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy inbred horses... Good Chance Blazer


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Holy inbred horses... Good Chance Blazer


Holy smokes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Holy inbred horses... Good Chance Blazer


Oh awesome! So they also come with mental issues from inbreeding..:shock:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Holy inbred horses... Good Chance Blazer


WOW I am disturbed :shock:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Now I know why its such a little known "breed"....... there all family!!!!!:shock:


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yikes! Maybe they should change their goal to creating a new genetic disease instead of breed.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to step in and add, I am a breeder of the Toy Poodle. I breed for conformation as stated by akc. This is how true breeding should be done. Not just throw two together to make a buck. I also dislike the designer names just to make more money. Even in my breed you will hear people call them teacup and such to make more money, these are RUNTS!! They do not meet the standard.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

With horses and dogs alike, a breed can only even be considered to be a real breed when it reproduces true to type. An F1 generation Poodle x Lab is not a breed. Why? Because the F2 and any following generation will be all over the place.

Same goes for your "Blazer" horses. The fact that you have two "purebreds" and one is so far from the breed standard on so many levels, shows that they do not breed to type. It is insanely hard and takes many generations to get a crossbreed of two breeds to breed true to type, let alone four. So there is no breed.
Pretty much all legitimate new breeds are created out of a specific need - i.e. an animal is needed for a specific job. Someone who wakes up one day and starts making papers for crossbreeds on a computer in not a registry...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Regula said:


> Pretty much all legitimate new breeds are created out of a specific need - i.e. an animal is needed for a specific job. _Someone who wakes up one day and starts making papers for crossbreeds on a computer in not a registry..._


:lol: yes, I agree. I kind of think of those registries like the "OFFICIAL CERTIFICATE OF AUTHENTICITY" you see being offered for dubious collectables on late night TV. Yeah, I have a printer and can make certificates all day :wink:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Holy inbred horses... Good Chance Blazer


Hey...if you only gots a small herd and wants to breed, what choice do you have?...:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

amberly said:


> That may be because they also have quarter horse in them.
> 
> Neil Hinck combined the Morgan, American Quarter Horse, American Saddlebred, and the Thoroughbred.
> 
> They sure are beautiful and willing too.


That is a Heniz 57 horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

RiverBelle said:


> I think people forget that cross breeds were the beginning of the purebred horses. All horses did not begin off as 'purebred' horses. The 'Quarter Horse' did not just appear out of thin air. Cross breeding had to happen for a new breed to be made. Blazers are a real horse, a real registry. Just because they are little known does not mean it is a scam. Granted, the Blazer breed has not been around long, and has not been refined completely because there are a lot of horses born that are 'blazers' that don't have the breed criteria, but that is just a matter of time.
> 
> I think everyone is jumping ahead of their selves.
> 
> Oh, and 'designer' dog breeds are real dog breeds that can be registered. Labradoodles and so on. They are not 'MUTTS', they are a designer breed.



they are still mutts 
you are being brain washed


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

From my research the Arabian is the oldest Purebred horse going back thousands of years


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

amberly said:


> Neil Hinck combined the Morgan, American Quarter Horse, American Saddlebred, and the Thoroughbred.
> 
> They sure are beautiful and willing too.


So are Morgans, QHs, ASBs and TBs. Imagine that.

I have a legitimate question.

Pretty much all breeds were created to fill a specific niche. QHs were created because cowboys and ranchers needed a compact, strong, good-minded horse that was versatile and could work cattle. TBs were created to race. Gaited breeds, like the Missouri Fox Trotter, were created to provide a smooth gaited riding horse with good stamina so that the owner could be out all day checking the plantation or some such and not be sore from hours in the saddle (anyone else notice that almost all the American gaited breeds originated in the South, where a smooth, comfortable riding horse was needed to check the plantations? Just an observation...).

So, my question is this: What niche does the Blazer horse fill that isn't already filled by another, more established breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> From my research the Arabian is the oldest Purebred horse going back thousands of years


this is my thoughts


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

RiverBelle said:


> I think people forget that cross breeds were the beginning of the purebred horses. All horses did not begin off as 'purebred' horses. The 'Quarter Horse' did not just appear out of thin air. Cross breeding had to happen for a new breed to be made. Blazers are a real horse, a real registry. Just because they are little known does not mean it is a scam. Granted, the Blazer breed has not been around long, and has not been refined completely because there are a lot of horses born that are 'blazers' that don't have the breed criteria, but that is just a matter of time.
> 
> I think everyone is jumping ahead of their selves.
> 
> Oh, and 'designer' dog breeds are real dog breeds that can be registered. Labradoodles and so on. They are not 'MUTTS', they are a designer breed.


They are cross breeds with cutesy names designed to scam people out of their money.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a FYI, I have some ocean front property for sale in Arizona that is full of these horses for sale cheap! :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> Just a FYI, I have some ocean front property for sale in Arizona that is full of these horses for sale cheap! :lol:


Hey! No selling our prime real estate here in Arizona! It's hard enough keeping the riff raff off our pristine beaches!! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

nvr2many said:


> Just a FYI, I have some ocean front property for sale in Arizona that is full of these horses for sale cheap! :lol:


How much? I have always wanted to go beach riding...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

EliRose said:


> WOW I am disturbed :shock:


You think that was disturbing?

Rip Roren Blazer

Very scary


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Oh wow! Is that for real??!! Looks like they all met at a family reunion and had too much box wine!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy hillbilly!!!:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> You think that was disturbing?
> 
> Rip Roren Blazer
> 
> Very scary


Nonononono! Didn't you know that's line-breeding? It's the new way to make a "purebred" within three generations!!

(Joking, of course :lol: )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> You think that was disturbing?
> 
> Rip Roren Blazer
> 
> Very scary


Haha...6 runs to Little Blaze in the 4th and 4 runs in the 5th - I have never, never, never seen anything like that. I'll bet Little Blaze has a smile on his face.

And for the record, I'm sorry for the OP, but no reputable registry would permit inbreeding that bad without revoking membership...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Um yah! Keep telling yourself that, ha ha ha. Purebred what tho, :shock:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

My husbands, my dad and grandfather, and his grandfather and son.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Faceman, they will allow it if the sire that is bred to so many times belongs to the founder of the "breed/registry." Holy registration fees, Batman!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am not the one who developed this horse, so I am not the one to ask. 

But in the little brochure we have, it says, "The Blazer Horse was developed to be a very versatile horse. They are handy, hearty, agile, and tough. This gentle and willing athlete can perform any equine task set before it and is bred to move with grace, comfort, maneuverability and elegance."

So they can do anything from dressage to cattle roping, jumping to barrel racing, or racing to driving. They were bred to do most anything.

If you want any more information, here is a link.
Blazer horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For those of you saying that it is just a way to scam people out of their money, Blazers are actually a fairly inexpensive horse. I got both my horses for $800 each for two of our horses. When a friend of ours bought a Blazer directly from the breeder, she only paid $1,200. Our horses are wonderful and is everything we could ever could ask for.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

They're meaning that the Blazer 'registry' is no better than the 'blue eyed horse association'


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Amberly, what makes them any more special than the breeds that are around that can and do do those things already? As far as I can tell by looking at pedigrees, the "blazer" breed was started by someone with an unregistered appendix AQHA who bred the crap out of him to anything with a uterus including his own dam, daughters and granddaughters, etc.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> For those of you saying that it is just a way to scam people out of their money, Blazers are actually a fairly inexpensive horse. I got both my horses for $800 each for two of our horses. When a friend of ours bought a Blazer directly from the breeder, she only paid $1,200. Our horses are wonderful and is everything we could ever could ask for.


Because its a quarter horse..

You can get any breed of horse for cheap.. we are talking about the registration actually being legitimate

doesn't half of the horse population have this?!?!?! VVV



> Size limit is no horse under 13 hands and over 15 hands at maturity
> Muscles need to be smoothly attached without bunching or cramping
> Gentle and willing disposition for easier training
> Refined and well balanced head with eyes are dark
> ...


The last one makes me laugh...oh wait it all made me laugh


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm quite daunted that this was allowed to be put on paper....when will people realize that intense line-breeding diminishes the gene pool and all that's left over is a handful of genes either good or bad......usually the bad ones start showing up.......how about the hillbilly folk who for generations married cousins etc....and even amongst royal families.....terrible genes were concentrated into family's, it's even going on in some tribal community's, cancer rates through the roof! It's a shame.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> The last one makes me laugh...oh wait it all made me laugh


Go ahead and laugh. We never have had to shoe our horses and rarely have to trim their hooves. Their hooves are in beautiful shape.

It's too bad that your ignorance is making it so you cannot appreciate one best horses out there. I don't have the time to argue with people who don't want to believe what is right or see the good in one little horse. It's sunny outside and I am not going to waste my time arguing and I am going riding. 

I don't have time for trollers. I hope that one day you'll see something good in all horses like me and a lot of other horseman's do.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

No one's trolling. Oh my gosh. They're pouting out the fact that they're basically grade quarter horses, not special little rainbow butterfly new and improved sun shinin out the butt horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

amberly said:


> I am not the one who developed this horse, so I am not the one to ask.
> 
> But in the little brochure we have, it says, "The Blazer Horse was developed to be a very versatile horse. They are handy, hearty, agile, and tough. This gentle and willing athlete can perform any equine task set before it and is bred to move with grace, comfort, maneuverability and elegance."
> 
> ...


And yet again, you've described QHs and TBs to a T. I personally know a TB who is as cowy as any cutting bred QH, but has superb movement for the dressage ring, and who could, with a little training, be a nice solid jumper. He's also an OTTB who had a decent racing career.

Pretty sure everyone meant the registration fees paid to "register" these horses is where the scamming is going on. I can get a nice registered QH with decent lines around here for under $1500...and it isn't inbred out the wazoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Go ahead and laugh. We never have had to shoe our horses and rarely have to trim their hooves. Their hooves are in beautiful shape.


Yeah I don't either..My farrier literally does my horses feet once every other time everybody else gets their horses done. I ask and I am the one who calls the farrier but when he comes out he says they are in great shape and don't need it. No body's trying to make you feel bad but looking at those pedigrees..it is absolutely terrible and the registration is laughable its nothing but an inbred horse. Your horse may be wonderful and im not saying he isn't but the whole "blazer" horse is a joke. And believe it or not I happen to like crossbred/grade horses


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No one here is trolling. 

Just because we didn't fall down and worship the ground the "blazers" walk on doesn't mean we're trolling. 

They are not a breed in any sense of the word. They are a grade horse "registered" with a suspect registry that has no guidelines for breeding other than height and color which outright screams illegitimate registry. All of the founding horses are so inbred back to Little Blazer I am surprised that they don't have five legs and colored purple.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> All of the founding horses are so inbred back to Little Blazer I am surprised that they don't have five legs and colored purple.


Can I get one in pink? I'm not much of a purple fan. :lol:

Okay, I'm being a little mean...sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

amberly said:


> Go ahead and laugh. We never have had to shoe our horses and rarely have to trim their hooves. Their hooves are in beautiful shape.
> 
> It's too bad that your ignorance is making it so you cannot appreciate one best horses out there. I don't have the time to argue with people who don't want to believe what is right or see the good in one little horse. It's sunny outside and I am not going to waste my time arguing and I am going riding.
> 
> I don't have time for trollers. I hope that one day you'll see something good in all horses like me and a lot of other horseman's do.


No one is saying there is anything at all wrong with YOUR horse. But you are being naive. Blazer horses are not a "breed", and the registry is a joke. Both of those are an unarguable fact, but neither of them are anything at all personal against you or your personal horse. 

My personal horse is an Araloosa that can go places and do things most horses don't dare dream of, but I am not so naive as to be blind that he is a conformational nightmare, and is so ugly he is (almost) cute - he is a cull from my Araloosa breeding program from a sire and dam that just didn't mesh...a failed experiment if you will. He is an Araloosa - not a "breed", despite the fact that I could register him as an Appy with ApHC. People that have known me for years have heard me say many (no doubt to them too many) times that I don't consider ApHC as a breed registry either...because it is not. 

So...I can't speak for anyone else, but I am not picking on the Blazer registry because I say exactly the same thing about my own registry - the ApHC, and I have Appys. A registry is a registry, but not all registries are BREED registries. If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it is most likely a duck, but if it has 4 legs, teeth, and hair instead of feathers, it is probably something else...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The Blazer guy needs to update his website. They still have the 2011 stuff on there.

One horse does not constitute a "breed". That's like grouping all of Bold Ruler's ancestors together and calling them Rulers. 

A breed is usually developed when a horse stamps something special on it's get, like the chunky TB that threw chunky , fast horses, and they , after a few generations, became known as QH. TWH's came to be when the gait got developed from pacers and Morgans, etc. 

It is a society, not a breed, IMO.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GEEZ :shock: and i tought my cows would become deformed if i left the same bull in for more then a year. Its a wonder these horses dont come out with 2 heads!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Its funny my grandma who lives in idaho knows the founder of this breed. I think she bred her mare to either a blazer or another breed that was in the process of forming either way it was 1000 stud fee.Im going to ask her if she knows any of this because she has facebook now :lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

COMPLETLY off topic but this:



> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content











Reminded me of this :lol:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did anybody read the Fugly post about these people???? It is linked below under "similar threads" Blazer Horses. Pretty savvy thoughts.


----------



## Tamtam (Apr 12, 2016)

Many of the responses here are ignorant and immature when it comes to understanding what goes in to a new breed. The Blazer Horse registry is still an open registry which allows cross breeding with a non-blazer to a blazer and the foal is not registered until 2 years or later and is scrutinized to make sure that it meets the breed requirements. Horses from 2 Blazer parents that do not meet standard are given a pedigree but are not registered. These horses are not small Quarter horses. They are their own breed and a nice one at that. Many of the older breeds have been so overbred that they are not what they were meant to be. The ones that are still well bred are costly. I have run across many badly bred QH, TB, TW etc. I wonder if any of those commenting disparagingly have heard of the Marsh Tacky, an old breed, or the American Walking Pony, a new breed and what each registry does to maintain the purity of breed? Amberley, your horse is beautiful and, having a Blazer myself, I know what a prize you have


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread is 3 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

These kinds of discussions come up all the time with dogs and horses especially. On both sides (that's just a mutt!) vs (this is a wonderful new breed and I have papers!) there are false assumptions which are not genetically based, but are merely cultural. 

Genetically speaking, there is no such thing as a purebred or a mutt. There is only greater or lesser heterozygosity, and greater or lesser ability to predict qualities of get (related to degree of heterozygosity but not the same thing). 

It is very typical of *any* newly invented breed to have a tiny founder base and an extreme degree of inbreeding on those few founders. This is exactly how to most speedily acquire predictable type. It has, of course, big downsides but usually those show up in later generations. The Blazer is not unique in this at all. 


Genetically speaking, "designer dogs" are not breeds, but neither are they mutts, which gives the impression of totally random breeding. They are F-1 crosses, which are not intended to be used again for breeding. This is a very common and successful strategy in livestock breeding. I wish they could be marketed as such, but people are too ignorant I guess.

The word "purebred" has such connotations of superiority, often unmerited. The main positive of registering breeds (which only caught on in the late 19th century by the way, when the majority of breeds had already been developed), is that one can then track parentage accurately, hence make more informed breeding decisions, and the get are, as I said, usually more predictable in type. But there is nothing intrinsic in a piece of paper that makes a horse or a dog better than one without. 

You'd never think so, based on human valuation, though. The holy piece of paper is all. Which to me is tripe.

Although Arabians are probably the oldest breed with records, they can't be accurately called the oldest breed, as any isolated population selected by humans for certain traits can be called and in fact is, a breed, genetically speaking.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Zombie thread!!!! Arrrgghhhh!!!!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Avna said:


> Genetically speaking, "designer dogs" are not breeds, but neither are they mutts, which gives the impression of totally random breeding. They are F-1 crosses, which are not intended to be used again for breeding. This is a very common and successful strategy in livestock breeding. I wish they could be marketed as such, but people are too ignorant I guess.


Just so. Any offspring of an F-1 cross (F-1 means it is the first generational breeding. For example breeding a quarter horse stallion x an Arabian mare = a quarab = F-1 cross. Most F-1 breedings are not predictable as far as outcomes as it takes a number of selected breedings and generations to fix a trait. 

The Blazer "breed" is still allowing outcross breeding due to its limited genetic pool. This makes it pretty darn difficult to "fix" any desirable trait without some very conscientious and responsible breeding. Honestly, I don't see anything unique about the Blazer that indicates anything like managed bloodlines. As long as all the registry requires is one parent to be a "Blazer" to get papers, the "breed" is about as legit as a color registry.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I noticed this thread and did not realize it was so old. I was interested because my sister in Wyoming bought two "Blazer" mares last year and I had never heard of them. I researched online for what I could find and concluded that my sister had been the victim of a very good marketing campaign. She decided that her tall Quarter horses where too tall for her now and wanted to "downsize" to a Quarter type that was under 15 hands. I have no idea why she just didn't look for a shorter QH. Again, marketing and a good sales pitch by the seller IMO.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> I noticed this thread and did not realize it was so old. I was interested because my sister in Wyoming bought two "Blazer" mares last year and I had never heard of them. I researched online for what I could find and concluded that my sister had been the victim of a very good marketing campaign. She decided that her tall Quarter horses where too tall for her now and wanted to "downsize" to a Quarter type that was under 15 hands. I have no idea why she just didn't look for a shorter QH. Again, marketing and a good sales pitch by the seller IMO.


The few photos I could find online showed a horse that did look like what you'd expect a cross between a quarter horse and morgan to look like -- a stocky rather short horse with a higher neck carriage than a QH. Nice horses really. Probably not special-breed nice, but nice smaller working type horse.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Any breed has to start with cross breeding and registration. 

The fact that this association has a breed standard and adheres to it has to be a good thing. 

I never cease to be amazed at how the American Paint Association allows horse of a whole colour to be registered or the Appaloosa Association allows horses with no spots. 

Only in the USA do associations form for a X breed and people are idiots enough to pay for a piece of paper that says there horse is registered. 

For a breed of horse, or whatever animal, there should be a breed standard and this should be adhered to. With inspections for registration of that animal.


----------



## Tamtam (Apr 12, 2016)

Best Horses for Trail Riding | Second opinion doctor

Here's a link to the five top choices for trail-riding horses...Blazer is # 2


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I see this argument all the time on dog forums. People forget that all our treasured breeds started out as crosses. 

As far as this being an old thread, so what? Obviously it's a topic still of interest or it wouldn't be getting so many new posts. I've always thought it is a bit odd to close out a discussion for that reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tamtam said:


> Best Horses for Trail Riding | Second opinion doctor
> 
> Here's a link to the five top choices for trail-riding horses...Blazer is # 2


LOL and QH's don;t even make the cut, that is crazy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL and QH's don;t even make the cut, that is crazy


Yeah, not so sure I agree with that list. Especially considering all the other breeds listed are gaited breeds. :icon_rolleyes:

I also love how they specify a "trained Blazer horse." Well, a trained any kind of horse can make an excellent trail horse.

Breed does not a good trail horse make. I've met plenty of gaited horses who were lousy trail horses. I've met Arabs who were horrible endurance prospects and scaredy cats out on the trail. Yet my big draft cross will go through, over, up or down anything I point him at. Training makes the trail horse. Not the breed.


----------

